# Lost wedding ring



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

If you know the general area that it is in you could just gather all the snow up in the area and put it in a few large buckets and then bring it inside to melt. just an idea, hope you find it


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

TJ, thanks! I decided to try your idea. I went back to shovel some snow and slush into the bed of my truck. On about the third or fourth scoop, I saw it pop up, so I found my ring!!!


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I always find mine in the last place I look


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

waterbob83 said:


> TJ, thanks! I decided to try your idea. I went back to shovel some snow and slush into the bed of my truck. On about the third or fourth scoop, I saw it pop up, so I found my ring!!!


I lost my wedding ring in the eddy line to the Mill Wave on the Salmon River near Riggins 8 years ago. Never found it. So any gold hunters can try the eddy line. Its yours if ya find it.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

[email protected], although slow and dangerous behind the wheel, can still serve a purpose...


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

idahofloater said:


> I lost my wedding ring in the eddy line to the Mill Wave on the Salmon River near Riggins 8 years ago. Never found it. So any gold hunters can try the eddy line. Its yours if ya find it.


There's a strip club in Riggins??


----------

